# What do you make of this? (weird issue w/ LE chinos)



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

LE must be using the slow boat to China method of shipping these days, I ordered them Sun, they shipped Mon and I got them on Sat. And I'm about an hour and a half away from their HQ. Anyway, washed & dried them up and noticed these white crease lines all over them so I washed & dried them again and they're still there. It is kind of hard to see in the pics, but they're very noticeable in person, any idea what caused them? Needless to say, I'll be taking them back.










Brian


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I get the same creases on my Legacy chinos, usually only after I iron them, though.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

It could be your soap. This happens when I use the powder kind. It does not dissolve properly sometimes. Or maybe too much soap.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
VWGUY: Are you using a front loading washer? If so, try running the trousers through a clear water rinse cycle before you return them. We have a front loader and, regarding the cause of those "crease lines" that are distressing you, I think maximar has hit the nail on the head, as to the cause. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen the same sort of thing happen with raw denim. Like the fabric of the new LE chinos, it's thick and crisp, so it forms very sharp creases in the wash, and these creases tend to get roughed up a little more than the rest of the pants. They should become less pronounced the more you wash the pants, and the more the rest of the dye fades.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> VWGUY: Are you using a front loading washer? If so, try running the trousers through a clear water rinse cycle before you return them. We have a front loader and, regarding the cause of those "crease lines" that are distressing you, I think maximar has hit the nail on the head, as to the cause. :thumbs-up:


It is a front load, I thought maybe it was a soap issue so I ran them thru the 2nd time w/out any soap and the lines were still there in the same spots. The first time I washed was w/ other khakis, but this was the only pair that had the lines. Maybe Andy Roo's explanation makes sense? At any rate, I did take them back and should have another pair later this week so we'll see what happens then.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope this isn't more evident on navy (what I ordered).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

^^^ These were the Casual Chinos in light beige, I have a pair of Original Chinos in khaki taupe that are just fine.

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The new Chinos arrived today, I washed, dried & ironed them exactly as before and no white creases this time. On a side note, the Original Chinos fit better & both Chinos are the traditional fit, go figure.

Brian


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

could it be something about the material in the Legacy lines? I recall having pants years ago that got permanent creases like this after i ironed them.... when I got some Legacy shorts, the material seemed to be like those pants from long ago. I don't like the Legacy material and I wish they still made their Original chino shorts e.g. not non-iron or Legacy, mine are starting to show some wear and I don't know what to replace them with.

I do like their non-iron chino pants though, i have 5 different pairs and none of them have this issue. several of them i got less than 3 months ago.



ArtVandalay said:


> I get the same creases on my Legacy chinos, usually only after I iron them, though.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

vwguy said:


> The new Chinos arrived today, I washed, dried & ironed them exactly as before and no white creases this time. On a side note, the Original Chinos fit better & both Chinos are the traditional fit, go figure.
> 
> Brian


Never realized this but, clothing is cut in huge piles by a die. Depending on whether the article being cut is at the top or bottom determines how close to size it is. Check out the article on Levis. ALL mass produced clothing is made like the article.

https://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Blue-Jeans.html


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you're an hour away from HQ, surely they have stock over there?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

tinytim said:


> Never realized this but, clothing is cut in huge piles by a die. Depending on whether the article being cut is at the top or bottom determines how close to size it is.


The link doesn't specifically mention die-cutting. Did you mean to say the twill in chinos is cut in a stack of layers from the top down? To me, that would seem prone to the variation in dimensions you say, and not be practical in large batches.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> The link doesn't specifically mention die-cutting. Did you mean to say the twill in chinos is cut in a stack of layers from the top down? To me, that would seem prone to the variation in dimensions you say, and not be practical in large batches.


While it doesn't specifically mention it, you can see from the diagrams how it's done. That's one reason the sizes vary so much. It's cheaper to cut 50 pairs of pants at one time than one at a time.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you mean the second image? That looks to depict a woman cutting cloth from the edge (horizontally). I expect some variance there as well, but I thought die-cut was from above.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Having worked as a cutter with Woolrich Woolen Mills, many, many years ago, permit me to tell you that Taken Aback is right in his observations. We used to lay out fifty to eighty layers of wool cloth (depending on the weight of the fabric) and then pace the garment pattern on top of those. A power saw (looked a lot like an over sized saber saw) with a very fine toothed blade, was mounted above the cutting table and was pulled into position and carefully guided along the edges of the pattern cut lines. Upon completion of the cutting operation, the stacks of garment parts were bundled together and sent on to the sewers, for garment assembly. I don't recall that Woolrich die-cut anything(?)!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I know I'm a few months late here, but I just received my Casual Chinos from LE yesterday. Last night I washed them and saw the white marks you pictured above while taking out of the washer. Thought they may go away in the dryer, but the didn't. Washed again, still there. Then I remembered a thread about this. Weird, huh?

The legacy chinos are my favorite chinos and I have Bills, Brooks, Orvis, etc. The are soft as butter, I have about 7 pair. Now, these new models are so very stiff. I couldn't believe it after washing them, they could almost stand up in the corner by themselves! I'm not sure I want replacements if this is the case. Are your Casual Chinos soft like the old legacy chinos?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

My Casual Chinos are pretty stiff, but they'll soften up a bit over time. After my intial washing & wearing, the next time I put them thru the wash I got very faint white lines on them, the mystery deepens...

Brian


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

statboy said:


> I know I'm a few months late here, but I just received my Casual Chinos from LE yesterday...Now, these new models are so very stiff. I couldn't believe it after washing them, they could almost stand up in the corner by themselves! I'm not sure I want replacements if this is the case.


The LE "Casual chinos" are indeed stiffer than the old Legacy chinos. Although a bit dressier, you may wish to try the LE "Original chinos" - more substantial than the Legacies, but not as stiff as the Casuals...

For different reasons, I like them both!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I just want the Legacy ones back! Thx for the replies.


----------

